# ferguson 30 help



## trx88 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello everyone 

I was given a 53 to30 because it was sitting in the bramble in a patch of property my neighbor bought. 

I had it loaded and drug it home and have been working on it but i cannot get it to fire beyond coughing out the carburetor. When I first started on it earlier this year it would fire ether a bit but mostly it would blow it by lit and id have to put it out.. so i had the cylinder head rebuilt by a shop. As of now it sits in my garage where its been all summer because Im a bit stumped. I have done the following. 

1>Rebuilt cylinder head with new springs valves guides and lash caps
Set the lash to .013 on on both caps new head gasket as well
2>Changed the oil took the pan off and inspected the block (also under the cyl head) for cracks which there were none, everything looked fine..
3>New wiring harness and high torque 6v, new wiring harness, new battery that stays on a tender, it cranks well for a 6 volt new starter button ignigtion switch ammeter and regulator
and i do have spark and a good blue spark as well new cap rotor wires condenser and points.
4> the carburetor was completely dis assembled and reassembled with new parts though i dont know where to set the screws, im less concerned about that .. it wont even start up on ether.

I am either timing this tractor incorrectly or there is a trashed cam in there or a ground out timing gear or something is going on here i cannot figure it out can anyone help me?

Ive got the rocker cover off


----------

